# Lots of rescued cats needing new loving homes (Hampshire, UK)



## Furbies (Feb 22, 2010)

STARescue is a small pet animal welfare charity based in Basingstoke, Hampshire UK, we are getting an increasing number of cats coming through our doors at the moment (as at 29/04 we have 60+ cats in) which is a lot for a self funded charity to care for.

More photos and details can be found on our website

Before leaving us, we ensure all animals are vaccinated and neutered, and we carry out home checks to ensure you and your new family member are a good match for one another.

If you can help rehome one of the many cats we have in please contact us

We dont sell cats, all we ask for is a donation to help to continue to care for the animals that come through our doors.

Registered charity No:1075974


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Look at Bobby he is so handsome..... is it too soon to be looking..


----------

